# Best $2.50 I ever spent.



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Weather was too nice not to fish today. I got a little push from my buddy that wanted to go out so I went to where I caught a big trout from last year since its the same time of year. I had just found some super spook jr's on sale a Walmart for $2.50. Heck of a deal so I picked up a couple. And the spring like conditions led me to tie on the spook jr. The action was slow but still caught some nice fish. I ended up with 1 keeper red(24") 1 oversize red at 30.5" and 1 keeper trout(18") and 1 oversize trout that was released along with the big red. Fish were caught in knee deep water.


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

My buddy didn't believe me that I released that trout. He thought I was crazy. So here's link to the release.
V2jRG0PH9C4[/MEDIA]]


----------

